# Current Project other that vaping (PIC HEAVY)



## Clouder (8/2/16)

I was thinking, other than vaping, parenting and working, what do you guys keep yourselves busy with?

In my line of work its difficult, coz we're on standby 24/7 and attend meetings after hours and events on weekends and Public Holidays.... So basically we are always at work....

However......

I am a massive petrol head and I love working on things... I like modifying, repairing and maintaining fuel derived objects...

Currently I am doing a restoration job on a '78 Honda CX500. It belongs to one of my friends. I borrowed it for a year, 9 years ago, and when I gave it back, he never rode it again until I collected it last year to do the restoration on it...

Here's a couple of pics....

This pic was taken 9 years ago when I rode it



When me and @Casper collected it and the FJ1100 for restoration



SOOOO nice and CLEAN



The before shot: Note DULL motor and aluminium...



What @Casper looks like while polishing (START POLISHING THE BACK RIM!!!! I WANT IT BACK!!)



Redoing the nameplates (motor mounted)



Dials Before (true Mileage)



Dials After



Tank Before (we had the tank repaired and primed by a panelbeater)



Tank NOW



Painting General:





Front Rim AFTER (both tyres must still be replaced)



As it sits NOW (except the rear rim is awaiting @Casper to polish it... DUDE!!! MOVE IT!!!)



The entire bike got refurb'd. The frame, motor etc got painted, the rims, all shiny bits got polished, new fork seals and fluids, even the gearshift rubber is brand new and footrests are reburbished. everything in red is Plastidip. It has a base red, a metalizer over it which makes it metallic red and then a glossifier over that which makes it gloss as Plastidip is always matt.

LOOOOOK AT THIS!!
If THIS doesn't get your heart pumping, NOTHING will...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

gorgeous restoration !

well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

i've got a lotus 7 project build that i have done . will try and dig up the pics and post that once i get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (8/2/16)

Nice job man. 

Basically, when I'm not working, vaping, parenting or studying... I'm sleeping. 
Before my hectic work and parenting life, I was a guitarist and club rugby player.

Nothing to write home about at all, so mostly leaving this here to see the amazing things others do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Thanx @shaunnadan!

Apart from this one, we still have the FJ1100, but there's only minor work left on it, then we have the following to do!

100cc 2stroke Yamaha, need to repair and restore 
4X XT500 Bike, these are stripped down absolutely completely!
150cc Vespa - full restore and mod


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Thanx @shaunnadan!
> 
> Apart from this one, we still have the FJ1100, but there's only minor work left on it, then we have the following to do!
> 
> ...



i used to have a vespa.... was in school and upgraded my bicycle for a vespa. i still remember the gear lever was on the handlebars !


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Ja! We have one, verrrry old, but the owner wants to go full out custom, with a trick paint job, the whole shabang

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Before and After's:









The Fuel Filler cap, Black basecoat with a red metallic over it...


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

did you are the metallic fleck to the black base coat before spraying the red?


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

@shaunnadan no, with Plastidip you first lay base colour then metalizer then glossifier.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaunnadan no, with Plastidip you first lay base colour then metalizer then glossifier.



thanks for that, i was always curious. do you still need to sand the paint down each layer

i sprayed my panels 1st with primer and then with a black base coat. i added the metallic and pearl fleck to the candy apple red paint and then afterwards did a clear gloss coat.


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

@shaunnadan No.

This is why we opted for the dip route. Plastidip is not a permanent paint. It is a peelable rubber coating. I spray EVERYTHING with this stuff! It's the best thing since sliced bread! Once youre tired of it, one fresh coat renews it completely, or simply peel it all off! It costed a fraction of the price of a complete paint job.

The downside is ALSO that it is peelable. Once the owner have saved a heap of money he can decide if he wants to have the panels painted or not.

Here's a pic of a GSXR1000RR we did in Black



My little noise maker (Note the motor is also dipped):



@Casper 's bakkie and my cb125:


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Oh, and what you do, make sure your surface and clean, wipe down, and spray, 5minutes, spray again, 5 minutes, spray again. Do this for 5 coats and you're DONE


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

how well does the dip react to heat ?thinking of doing my exhaust


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

It depends HOW hot! I think dipping an exhaust is pushing it a bit. But you can dip things like brake calipers.


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

@shaunnadan get yourself some, you'll LOVE it


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

exhaust gets very hot. its already melted off the high heat paint. 

im waiting to see if i can get new chrome boxes and will most prob get new headers and the exhaust in stainless steel with a high polish.... im just sad to get rid of my cowley boxes.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

im highly considering it for the new project im working on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

@shaunnadan yeah... if it gets that hot, it won't work.... heatwrap?


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaunnadan yeah... if it gets that hot, it won't work.... heatwrap?



ive got these fibreglass exhaust wraps on the headers. but the exposed pipe that connects to my boxes is looking a bit "dull"


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Ja thats always the case..... dangit

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Damn man... I have GOT TO Dip something now

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

i may change the look of the lotus this year, depends on time.

perhaps red and white dip would look good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (8/2/16)

Epic write up @Clouder! We do everything together!! Love ya brother! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

Love u 2 bro! @Casper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (8/2/16)

Clouder said:


> I was thinking, other than vaping, parenting and working, what do you guys keep yourselves busy with?
> 
> In my line of work its difficult, coz we're on standby 24/7 and attend meetings after hours and events on weekends and Public Holidays.... So basically we are always at work....
> 
> ...


That is one very, very, cool job brother, respect and salutations on your work. Busy restoring my 1978 Yam SR500 (busy is probably optimistic) which I've owned for last 15 years. Also have 1965 BSA Bantam 175 trials bike and 1979 SWM 125 trials bike in shed. I look at them as future classics, my wife refers to them as a pile of junk. Please post pics of the FJ when you busy with it, always loved those bikes. Chopped and hard tailed a 1958 BSA B33 some years ago, ground up rebuild, if I could of got the fins off the barrel I would of done so, and not ashamed to admit I cried when I sold it.


----------



## Neal (8/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Thanx @shaunnadan!
> 
> Apart from this one, we still have the FJ1100, but there's only minor work left on it, then we have the following to do!
> 
> ...



Mate, desperately looking for a down pipe for my SR500 if you ever come across one. And a tank, different frame to XT but basically same motor.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

Wow @Clouder that's some stunning work man, you clearly have a passion for these old bikes. Would love to see what you're doing with the FJ, my heart still yearns for one of those.

All this talk (and pics) is making me want to chat with you about my 79 XS1100 but must resist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (9/2/16)

Thanx @Neal and @BumbleBee I have to admit I absolutely LOVE this CX500! I yearn to have it! I will most definately post some pics of the FJ, we're basically done with it but the carbs are giving us a hassle and we will be importing some parts as locally the price of parts are eye watering!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (9/2/16)

Below are some pics:




GPS Mount made and fitted:



After you've done some metal polishing, you look like this:




Fuel guadge rusted, I had to manually rewire the resistance meter:



Previous owners dogs, chowed the seat:







HID Headlight and LED Taillight upgrades completed:



New Tires:



Seat Restoration completed:



Balancing the carburators:


Final Product:



And.......



Now, the motor still needs to be pulled and painted, as well as the frame and swingarm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Casper (18/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaunnadan No.
> 
> 
> @Casper 's bakkie and my cb125:
> View attachment 45324


Whahahahaaaaaa

@Clouder was busy baby sitting his own kids, at his own house, when he came out, he saw me (also at his house)......LOLOLOLOL.......and I was busy spray paining his bikes chromed rims, Black. 

He wasn't very happy, but oh well.. I like it. AND Hey @Clouder, how you feel about it, yes.... it doesn't really count!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

Leave my bike alone and finish the CX's rim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Casper DOEN DIT NOU!!!!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Casper (18/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Leave my bike alone and finish the CX's rim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Casper DOEN DIT NOU!!!!!!


No!!

I'm shifting my focus to fix my FJ first!! I have to get it running right NOW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/16)

Casper said:


> No!!
> 
> I'm shifting my focus to fix my FJ first!! I have to get it running right NOW!!


Yup, I'm with @Casper, that FJ needs to see some sunlight


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

@BumbleBee hes been riding the hellout of the FJ for months and I'm still waiting for that rim!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

I see a twins rating war on the way. 

On a side note, I had my rims powder coated, twinkly spokes with a black rim looks cool, also figured it would be more durable than paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

Nice! @blujeenz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Nice man, I've only recently overcome a heavy gaming addiction so I spend most of my free time with vape related stuff and exercise mainly: calisthenics and karate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (21/2/16)

@Clouder where you from bud ?


----------



## Clouder (21/2/16)

@shabbar Krugersdorp man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (21/2/16)

awesome , you got pm . 

only if you up for a challenge !


----------



## Clouder (21/2/16)

Cool @shabbar

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

Wow @Clouder 
I missed this thread
That Honda restoration is simply amazing
You guys have talent and passion!
Awesome


----------



## Clouder (21/2/16)

Thanx @Silver! Thats alot of blood sweet and tears, ALLLLMOST done!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

@Clouder, that Honda restoration of yours reminds me when we sold my fathers bike after he passed away a few years ago.

It was a Honda CB400 and I can't remember the exact model year but I remember this bike as a small child. He must have bought it in the late 70's or maybe the very early 80s

My cousin who knows bikes offered to shine it a bit and give it some love. We ended up selling it to a guy quite far away (I think Kimberley) who was a collector of sorts. 

Here are some pics after the bike was given some attention. Damn, gives me a lump in my throat thinking of my dad while finding and looking at these pics. Just had some flashbacks to being a young kid. 

Side profile - the panniers were my dad's later addition - lol - he was a doctor so he used this bike to occasionally make house calls and used to put his stethoscope and instruments in there. I remember being a little kid (like 5 or 6 years old) and looking in those panniers to see what I could find





Original user manual (in a plastic pouch) and tools that I recall were stored under the seat. Good man, he kept it all. 





My old man must have also had a fascination for all things shiny 




Well used - 48,848 km on the clock - but still worked very well and was so reliable. After a bit of basic attention my cousin was riding this bike like he had just bought it from the bike shop! I also gave it a whirl which brought back memories of my bike days in the early 2000's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouder (21/2/16)

@Silver that bike as an absolute jewel man! And the story behind it is awesome

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

